# I found a dog this morning



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I found the sweetest little Scottie this morning - she was at my front gate so I let her in - our road can get quite busy, so I didn't want to just leave her there to risk it.

She has a collar with a tag - both cell & home number on the tag. I've called and left a message at both numbers, but am yet to hear back. Her name is Piper

I'm getting concerned because this was HOURS ago - like 4.5 hours ago.

What do I do if I don't hear back from the owners today?? Should I take her to a vet & get her scanned? What if the vet makes me leave her there & she gets taken to the pound or something?


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh I hope she wasn't dumped.








Maybe the people are on vacation and she got loose and lost from whoever is babysitting her.
That happened when my dtr rescued a little poodle running along the street.
Your sweet to help.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would just hang on to her since you have the phone numbers......and keep calling. Maybe the owners are both out for the day and have not received your message yet. Have you tried calling the local vets to see if they may know the owners?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I would just hang on to her since you have the phone numbers......and keep calling. Maybe the owners are both out for the day and have not received your message yet. Have you tried calling the local vets to see if they may know the owners?[/B]



No, I haven't called any vets, its Sunday afternoon and I very much doubt any would be open. If it comes to it, I will keep her overnight & try that in the morning.

I will keep trying the numbers, hopefully they are just out for the day & don't know she's missing.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Do not take her to the Vet , yet - they are required by law to contact the pound ( and Sydney is famous for high kill shelters ) . I hope her family get back to you . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I still haven't heard anything, it's now coming up 6.5 hours since I found her ....

So, now that it's nearly dinner time for H & D - is there anything you wouldnt feed a dog you know nothing about?

I'm scared if she has allergies or anything, what if I feed her something she shouldn't have? 

Any idea's??


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> I still haven't heard anything, it's now coming up 6.5 hours since I found her ....
> 
> So, now that it's nearly dinner time for H & D - is there anything you wouldnt feed a dog you know nothing about?
> 
> ...


Just feed her , what you feed yours . EVERY small stray dog in the neighbourhood gets tied to my front door . I always bathe ( I hate dirty dogs ) , feed and then find the owner . Poor little girl . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think she was dumped, if she was they would have removed her tags








Give it some time and see what happens,Im really praying the owners contact you soon..
ANDREA


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Any word yet?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree, if she were to have been dumped all identity tags would have been removed, I would hang on to her Jac till they either contact you or you can catch them home, I am sure they would be very grateful to know she is in such good hands and safe







Good for you too for taking her in and caring for her


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it's now gone 9 pm & I just left a second message on both phones to let them know I still have Piper, she is happy, she is fed & in fact, she has made herself right at home & is currently flat on her back on one of my kids beds! lol

I called the local pet-sitter guy - I had him look after H & D nearly 12 months ago, but he remembered us - it was a long shot, but I called to ask if he had a client with a Scottie - he didnt - he agreed when I said I was reluctant to place calls to the local vets & pounds just yet - the last thing I want is for her to go to a pound.

School holidays have just started here - I HATE to think her people have gone away without making arrangements for her ..... I just don't even want to think about it.

I will call my vet in the morning to see if he will scan her for a chip - I don't want to put him in the position of having to report her - so I will ask first before I take her there - but I'm thinking, she has 2 numbers on her tag... what more is the chip going to tell me?......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jac I am thinking maybe the owners could have gone away and left a neighbour to care for Piper and she has escaped, perhaps if she is chipped you may find the address of her owners and could check in with the neighbours and see if they know about what is going on, just a thought







I think if she is chipped the vet can find the home address for you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thanks everyone, it's now gone 9 pm & I just left a second message on both phones to let them know I still have Piper, she is happy, she is fed & in fact, she has made herself right at home & is currently flat on her back on one of my kids beds! lol
> 
> I called the local pet-sitter guy - I had him look after H & D nearly 12 months ago, but he remembered us - it was a long shot, but I called to ask if he had a client with a Scottie - he didnt - he agreed when I said I was reluctant to place calls to the local vets & pounds just yet - the last thing I want is for her to go to a pound.
> 
> ...










I dont know I would think the chip would tell you just what the tags do,I mean the addy and telephone number ..This is so wonderful of you Jacks (I cant spell your real your real name I get so confused~ jacks works for me







) Anyway maybe thats it maybe they are on vacation and have no idea.I really hope this get sorted out soon
Your wonderful to be doing all of this








ANDREA


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jac I am thinking maybe the owners could have gone away and left a neighbour to care for Piper and she has escaped, perhaps if she is chipped you may find the address of her owners and could check in with the neighbours and see if they know about what is going on, just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Janet, good point, if I had an address, I'd be more than happy to drive around there. I'm concerned though because the home number on her tag isn't a local number (it starts with 9357 and our local numbers mostly start with 9743 - so it seems miles away!). I haven't really wanted to bother her too much so I haven't had a good look at her feet - (I did give her a brush though, I couldn't help myself! and I am on a roll afterall! hehe!) I'm thinking that the home number might be an old number - if they haven't updated her tag, I'm just crossing fingers, toes & eyes that they at least updated her chip details!



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=399604
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - Jacks is fine - most of my friends call me Jax







Thanks Andrea, but I'm not a hero, I'm sure anyone that saw this darling little girl would do the exact same thing!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I took some pics to show what a darling she is .....

H & D circle the new-comer to check her out ...

[attachment=24182:attachment]

Piper found herself a toy!!!

[attachment=24183:attachment]

This one doesn't really do her justice, but she's so black, and it was dark, I couldn't see her in the view-finder when I took this one! LOL

[attachment=24184:attachment]

D sniffs some butt & H is horrified the new-comer is on his bed!

[attachment=24185:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just saw your post. Hopefully when the owners get home and get their phone message, they'll be in touch with you. I'm thinking they are somewhere and they think their dog is fine....little do they know he's lost!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Good job!









I would want to keep that adorable face, she's so cute! If she HAD been dumped wouldn't they have taken her tags off? So I wouldn't worry about that possibility.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I was thinking that maybe she is staying with someone in your area since the phone # is different and that she got out somehow. I sure hope you find her owners....You're very sweet to help!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for taking such good care of this sweet dog. The owners (when they surface - I agree that the dog was probably being baby-sat) will be so relieved and greatful that you were there for their dog.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Piper looks well taken care of (other than currently being lost). i hope you hear something positive soon about her owners and you should get an address if she is chipped. Let us know what happens.
the photos were cute.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe they were travelling through your area and the dog got lost somehow. The people might not be home yet. Remember Ralphie ? They could be away for the week end or even longer. When you are on the road and your dog gets lost, what do you do ? stay in the area looking for it, continue on your trip (sometimes you don't have a choice) or go back home. Just recently I updated AVID with my daughter's phone number as an alternate contact in case we are not reachable at home.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Jacqui (and Piper!). I used to show Scottie dogs. From what I can tell in your pictures, this baby has been hand-plucked. An ungroomed, au naturel Scottie will have hair that's basically all one length. The back and shoulder area are groomed to be shorter. Normally a pet owner will have these areas clipped. If a Scottie is being shown, or is loved by someone who likes the show dog look, the saddle area and shoulders are hand plucked with a stripping knife. Done properly, a well-groomed Scottie is about as much work as a show coat on a Maltese. If what I'm seeing is correct about the hand-plucking (hard to be sure from the pictures), someone loves this baby very much, indeed, and has been taking excellent care of her. 

Also, some (not all) Scotties are dog-aggressive. You might want to supervise her pretty carefully with your Maltese babies until you're sure that Piper isn't dog-aggressive. It might be hard to know at first, as she's probably feeling a little insecure right now, but it could surface as she gets more comfortable with her surroundings. 

Prayers that you find Piper's owners very soon. She looks like a lovely girl.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh those pics are too cute. I hope the owners call soon or you keep her as a new addition haha just what you want i'm sure!

Hugs,
Andrea


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Jac, you're wonderful for taking Piper in! I hope you get in touch with her parents.







You really can't do much more than you already have - if they had moved and the numbers were no longer theirs, wouldn't you get a recording that the number was no longer in service? So, hopefully they are on a little vacation. Please keep us posted. Harley and Dakota are so good natured to accept Piper - Bonnie would get all territorial on her, I'm sure.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in the US and we have something called a reverse search we can do online on phone numbers. Do you have that there? Ours doesn't work for unlisted phone numbers or cell phones but if it is a regular home phone number or business number it will tell us not only who it belongs to but their address too. Perhaps if you have that available there you could try that to find the address, and the name as the family name could be the same as someone in your area, such as family visiting family? Just a thought. Please keep us posted you are doing such a wonderful thing.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, still no word from Pipers people. I called again this morning & got the machine again on both numbers.

She's a sweet little thing, but she does play a bit rough with Dakota, so I have to keep a very close eye on them. I am working from home today, but I need to work and can't supervise 100% so I have taken her to my folks place - my dad is going to look after her today. It's just gone 9 am, and I have to be in a meeting at lunchtime, so I will call our vet this afternoon to see if he will scan her for me.

She is very well looked after - someone obviously loves this little girl very much. I don't think she's very old - she has some puppy tendencies - she tries to 'eat' my slippers when I walk! lol She's eating well, she ate her breakfast this morning, then she ate Dakota's too - so Dakota got seconds - even though she didn't even have firsts! 

I'll keep you posted .... fingers crossed my phone will ring soon!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol--she's made herself right at home, huh??

that was so sweet of you to take her in. What a mystery, huh? Yeah, I'm wondering too if somebody was babysitting her and she got loose...it's odd that nobody appears to be checking messages at the home and maybe they just aren't around?? If it were me, though, and I was the babysitter...I'd have called the "parents" by now--I'm sure if they are responsible parents they'd have given any sitter their cell phone #s--I mean, one way or another they have to be aware of it by now you'd think! They'd be checking their home number like crazy for messages, etc.

Listen to us trying to figure it all out, lol. I definitely hope she wasn't abandoned--if so, I don't know how anyone could live with themselves.

Man, I'd be tempted to want to keep her if nobody shows.......


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll bet the owners are visiting in your area and not at home to receive the calls. have you checked neighborhood for any flyers? ... even called any vets ( besides yours to see if owners called in a lost pooch?) ...called any nearby groomers to see if owners left notice with them?
Any public bulletin boards they may have left flyers or notices as to how to contact them?
may a chip and chip maybe has a cell phone number they'd have with them.
I'm sure they are frantic!
Were there any "shows" in nearby area?... any breeders?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It looks like you have a temporary visitor who's in charge. Please keep us involved with what's going on.

Thanks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm in the US and we have something called a reverse search we can do online on phone numbers. Do you have that there? Ours doesn't work for unlisted phone numbers or cell phones but if it is a regular home phone number or business number it will tell us not only who it belongs to but their address too. Perhaps if you have that available there you could try that to find the address, and the name as the family name could be the same as someone in your area, such as family visiting family? Just a thought. Please keep us posted you are doing such a wonderful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I was thinking the same thing about the "reverse search".

Jac I sure am thankful she stopped at your gate. God bless you! Good luck in finding her "home".

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree that it was her lucky day to stop at your gate. Thanks for doing such a nice thing for the little cutie!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Earth to Jacqui ...

I tried to do some investigative snooping for the poor pooch.


Well I don't know if this is helpful but I found a Marina or boat company with the 9743 beginning number ..
Cabarita Park Cabarita, New South Wales Australia Tel: +61-(02)-9743-6277 

I also found this on Cabarita - my sister just bought a house in Putney - I wonder if it's near there .. can't you just tell I am a north shore girl ....









"Cabarita is a suburb of Sydney, in the state of New South Wales, Australia.

Cabarita is a small suburb within the Canada Bay council of Sydney. It is a picturesque suburb which lies along on the Parramatta River, slightly north of Concord. Historically, the suburb consisted of heavy industry and swamp, yet today only the Arnott's biscuit factory remains as housing developments replaced the industry, and golf courses covered the swamps. The suburb has undergone a similar transformation to the olympic site in Sydney.

More famous for the suburb are the housing communities that litter this region, such as Cape Cabarita and Breakfast Point housing villages, which include playing fields, restaurants, gymnasiums, golf courses etc. Cabarita also lies on the Sydney Ferries Parramatta river service, known as the Rivercat service. Until 1948, an electric tramway ran down Cabarita Road to connect the suburb with Burwood, Enfield and Ashfield.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm not sure what you should do. If I lost Eddie and knock on wood that never happens, I would be running up and down the streets like a crazy person trying to find my baby.

It is rather strange that they haven't answered or returned your calls. I'd keep trying for a while. Is she getting along with your little guys??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Earth to Jacqui ...
> 
> I tried to do some investigative snooping for the poor pooch.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lina, you're a darling! but .... 9743 is the start of MY number (well it would be if I had a home phone) I live in Concord, 'just down the road' from Cabarita







The start of Piper's number is 9357. And yes, Putney is 'over the river' and kinda up the river more from Cabarita, and a very nice suburb if you've got water views









I also tried to do a 'reverse' search on the number, but hit a brick wall - the white pages 'dont give that information' because of some privacy act or something.

I got caught up in meetings this afternoon, so I didn't get a chance to get her to the vet - I will keep everything crossed I get a call tonight ... otherwise I will call the vet in the morning ... I'm kinda putting that off, can you tell?







I just don't want to have to surrender her.

The cell number must be switched off because it doesn't even ring, it just goes straight to voicemail - the man says his name (and yes, I tried to find him in the white pages too, but nothing matched, even when I spelt the name a few different ways). Could be that the battery is flat I guess, it just seems odd that he hasn't checked for messages in a whole day & a half!? The home number rings a few times, then goes to the answer machine ..... 

Thanks everyone, I'll keep updating .....


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope that the darling has not been dumped , both my beautiful boys were found on the streets of Sydney . Scottish terriers are such an unusual breed , I wonder if her family is on school holidays . Jacqui thank goodness she found her way to you , I dread to think what may have happened to her on the road . You are doing a wonderful thing . Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Piper sure is a cutie!! 
I hope you get in contact with her owners soon, she looks well cared for and I just know someone is missing her terribly. I too believe that her family could be on vacation and someone else was looking after her, it happens all the time.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Piper's people called!!























Actually, they have been trying to call me for HOURS ... there was no service on my cell & I only just realised!! I switched it off then back on and voila ... 9 missed calls & 5 voicemail messages!!

Her people are in Queensland (10 - 12 hours north of me) and she is being looked after by ... get this ... the girl who lives ACROSS the road from me!!!

Her 'dad' left the most heartfelt message, he thanked & thanked me, and said that she is a very much loved member of the family (that much was obvious by how well she looked). 

I called him back & he was sooooo appreciative. He said that she was part of the family & she even slept on their bed - I said, hey, nothing changed, she slepted on my bed last night too! hehe!

So I just handed her over to Megan, the girl across the road - can you believe it! So close, yet still 'lost'!





























I'm so happy that sweet little girl is from such a loving family & will soon be reunited with them









ps: I only hung up from the 'dad' 10 minutes ago, and he just sent me text message to thank me again - how nice! "Thank you so much, you are wonderful for saving her, much appreciated, will chat when we get back" awwww, isn't that sweet?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!! I am so happy it turned out well, what anice way to start the night.
I hope if ever (God forbid) that happens to me someone like you will be there for my Nemo..
Hugs To You,
ANDREA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how nice to hear such a happy-ending story! Thank goodness for you! Can you imagine if you had not taken him in. He could have wandered who knows where! You were his guardian angel for sure!! Yea!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Jacqui, that is wonderful news. I only just saw this thread. How wonderful everything worked out. Your such a wonderful caring person.

Hugs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to find the owner has been located.















I guess what I don't understand is why the gal that was "sitting" wasn't going around the neighborhood knocking on doors to see if anyone had spotted her!????? Was she not doing anything try to find her? no flyers? no attempt?
Anyway, glad it has a happy ending! 
When is her family returning to pick her up?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Ahhh so happy to find the owner has been located.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, good question - if it were me, I would be out knocking on every door in the neighbourhood! .... anyway, I'm just glad it all turned out so well.

Not sure when her family return from holiday, the dad said he'd like to meet me when they return, so I hope he gets in touch - I'm sure he will, he seemed very nice.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is just wonderful, wonderful news, Jac! I love happy endings, and this is the happiest!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jac, this is great news, I am so happy that all has turned out so well for little Piper


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woohoo!! so glad everything turned out.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!! I am surprised that person wasn't looking for her. But all is well and it sound like Piper has a great family!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just love happy endings and Piper and the humans are so lucky that you found her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Piper's people called!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news !!! poor thing but she was so comfy in your own house ... Except for Harley looks








Peter Piper Picked a peck of pickled peppers - I couldn't help saying that when I read "Pipers People called"


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great news. Hope your neighbor takes better care not to let her wander off again. It was so good of you to take her in & find her owners. If I had been him, I would have just asked you to keep her with you until I returned. You make a much more responsible sitter than your neighbor.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thank you for being a hero to a doggie and her people.







I'm soooooo happy this story has a happy ending!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I just love happy endings!!!







Horray for you!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yay!!!! 

Now as for Megan across the street - seems that girl has some "splainin' " to do. I don't think she sounds very responsible.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jacqui ~

This is wonderful news!!! 

You, my friend, ROCK!!!























Hip Hip Horrayyy for Piper and his People


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

If I was the owner , I would KILL that dogsitter . The ending could have been very different if Piper was not found by you . WELL DONE JACQUI





















. Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww...........so glad you found her care giver.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Good for Piper!!









Her "daddy" seems very nice. I am very happy she is going home to such a great family.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

next time they can ask you to babysit


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I LOVE a happy ending









Cathy


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

That's so wonderful to hear!!! I think you should keep an eye on the girl who's looking after her!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! I'm so happy it all turned out well!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-I haven't been on much and just saw this thread! How amazing that the doggie was just missing from across the street







Who would know? How gracious of you to take the pup in and even let her sleep with you!







I've put myself in their position and I can only imagine how grateful I would be if you did that for me. Way to save a family from much sadness





















The world could only ask for more people like you!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Piper's 'mum' called me last night - she & her son are now home with Piper (the dad is still in QLD) but she just wanted to thank me again, then she said her son wanted to talk to me - he was so thankful, such a polite young man, it really touched my heart that these people have gone out of their way to get in touch with me.







And the fact that they teach their young son such great manners is wonderful!! I was VERY impressed


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

how nice! This story was so 'refreshing"! It helps to restore my faith that there is still a lot of good decent people who respect and appreciate a 'strangers' efforts and made sure you are aware of their gratitude! Having the son speak directly to you was such a nice gesture!
It must do your heart good. Your efforts to care for and 'protect' this little dog was one thing on its own..... but I think you also taught this young man a valuable lesson in kindness and compassion .
I'm so happy this all turned out so well in many areas!


----------

